# Hornets Match-Up #3: The Heat



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With their unfortunate loss of Alonzo Mourning, their physical and mental leader, the Heat will be horrible this year. They could easily be worse than the Bulls, but I already did them so the Heat are next. Here goes...

The Miami Heat 

Line-ups:
Miami
PG Travis Best
SG Eddie Jones
SF Caron Butler
PF LaPhonso Ellis
C Brian Grant
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anthony Carter/Rod Strickland (won't be back)
Luke Recker/Eddie House (if he is resigned)
Rasual Butler/Jim Jackson (if he is resigned)
Sean Marks/Malik Allen
Vladimir Stepania/Ernest Brown

Hornets
PG Baron Davis
SG Courtney Alexander
SF Jamal Mashburn
PF PJ Brown
C Jamaal Magliore
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
David Wesley/Bryce Drew
Stacey Augmon
Jerome Moiso/Lee Nailon (will sign with Dallas)
George Lynch/Robert Traylor
Elden Campbell

Last Season:
Heat = 36-46; 11th in the East; Lottery Pick = Butler
Hornets = 44-38; 4th in the East; Playoff Loss = Nets

Offseason Notes:
Heat
1. Drafted Caron Butler (6'7", 235 lb, SF, Connecticut) and Rasual Butler (6'7", 205 lb, SF, La Salle)
2. Signed Luke Recker
3. Signed Travis Best
4. Signed Vladimir Stepania 
5. Lost Alonzo Mourning to kidney ailment for the season

Hornets
1. Traded 17th overall pick (Juan Dixon) for Courtney Alexander
2. Resigned Baron Davis
3. Resigned Robert Traylor

Match-ups:
PG Best/Carter _vs_ Davis/Wesley/Drew
- We have one of the top five PGs in the NBA with a solid veteran back-up against a guy that could only start for about 3 or 4 NBA teams at best and a guy who's claim to fame is an over-the-backboard shot against the Knicks that shouldn't have even counted. Hornets, Hornets, Hornets!

SG Jones/Recker _vs_ Alexander/Wesley/Augmon
- This is actually a good, tight match-up. The Hornets clearly have the depth advantage, but Jones is the best defensive player out of these five and maybe even the best at O, too. Augmon can defend too well off the bench to go with Alexander's offense and Wesley's versatility for the Heat, though. We got the Hornets again folks!

SF Butler/Butler _vs_ Mashburn/Moiso
- Well, we have a couple of untested rookies against an all-star SF and a guy who has to show something this year in order to stick around next season. Bzzz, Bzzz, the Butlers are STUNG!

PF Ellis/Marks/Allen _vs_ Brown/Lynch/Traylor
- Brown is a monster, Lynch is a force, and Traylor eats so much more than anyone else here. Ellis is old, Marks is a stiff, and Allen... well... ya see, Allen is... WHO IS ALLEN? Gotta go Hornets again.

C Grant/Stepania/Brown _vs_ Magliore/Campbell
- Grant is a beast, but Magliore is a real center. Stepania is a decent shooter, but Campbell is a real center. The centers have it! Hornets yet again.

Scheduled Contests:
Sat, Nov 2, 7:30 Central, @ New Orleans
Tue, Feb 11, 7:30 Eastern, @ Miami
Wed, Feb 26, 7:30 Central, @ New Orleans
Fri, Mar 14, 8:00 Eastern, @ Miami

Predictions:
On Nov 2, the Hornets will crush the Heat by 26. On Feb 11, the Heat will jump out to a 9 point lead after the first quarter. It'll be tied at the half. The Hornets will win this one by 8. On Feb 26, Butler will settle in and light up Mash for 18 in the first half. He'll cool down: Hornets by 3 in OT. The Mar 14 game will be sloppy, but Baron will lead the charge in the fourth and finish the Heat with 16 in the final 12 minutes: Hornets by 8.
OVERALL: Hornets 4, Heat 0

The Heat are going to be bad. The Hornets will be around to kick them when they are at their lowest this year.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

What a great in depth post on the match up between the Hornets & the Heat.

Considering the rivalry that developed when Zo left the Hornets to go to Miami, it'll still be interesting to watch the games between these 2 clubs.

That said, I agree that Riley is going to have to loosen his offensive reins if he wants to be competitive this season!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree with most stuff except!

1) Why do you think Nailon is going to sign with Dallas?

2)Why is Jerome Moiso our backup SF?

3) Why do you think Lynch is our backup PF?

and last but no least

4) What makes you think the game will be tied at half??:sour:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> I agree with most stuff except!
> 
> 1) Why do you think Nailon is going to sign with Dallas?
> ...


Nailon is going to sign with Dallas because they are going to offer him a contract similar to the one Ricky Davis got from Cleveland, and I don't think the Hornets can match it.

The Jerome Moiso thing is kinda personal. I just think he is primed to make an impact this season and maybe crack the 10-man rotation.

I think Lynch is our backup PF because he was PJ's backup last year and because we didn't pick up anybody to replace him this year.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Moiso would be better positioned for PF, wouldn't he? Also, does Dallas have the room to sign Nailon to that big of a contract? I did not think so. If so, I would have thought they would have done it for Lewis.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Moiso would be better positioned for PF, wouldn't he? Also, does Dallas have the room to sign Nailon to that big of a contract? I did not think so. If so, I would have thought they would have done it for Lewis.


No, they don't have room, but they are over the cap already. Since they will be paying the luxury tax, why not sign Nailon anyway?


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Moiso would be better positioned for PF, wouldn't he? Also, does Dallas have the room to sign Nailon to that big of a contract? I did not think so. If so, I would have thought they would have done it for Lewis.


You are correct! The most the Mavs can offer would be 4.5 and we'd prob. match it, maybe a tad bit overpriced. The only way Dallas could obtain him would be through a trade.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> Nailon is going to sign with Dallas because they are going to offer him a contract similar to the one Ricky Davis got from Cleveland, and I don't think the Hornets can match it.
> 
> ...


Jerome Mosio would be better suited at the 4.

Lynch would back up the 3 with Traylor backing up the 4.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm almost sure Nailon is gunna stay! If he left I'd be disappointed!! I've got my hopes up now


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I'm almost sure Nailon is gunna stay! If he left I'd be disappointed!! I've got my hopes up now


He's got "High Hopes", you know he's in the bag now!:grinning:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not sure how many options Nailon has left. I think they have to sign him to an extension by Oct 1 or he will be left to just signing the one year option and becoming a FA next season. I would hope he would sign an extension, but kind of doubt it now.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> I'm not sure how many options Nailon has left. I think they have to sign him to an extension by Oct 1 or he will be left to just signing the one year option and becoming a FA next season. I would hope he would sign an extension, but kind of doubt it now.


Why??


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think there is an NBA rule that he has to sign an extension by Oct 1. After that, his only option is to sign the one year option and become an UFA next season.


----------

